# it was good today when...



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

I played cards with Vince and we listened to Rocket Man by Elton John and argued about the lyrics! 

Ray came and said sorry to me after being difficult and horrible all day

I was posting to Ash and I remembered how lucky I was to have my friend Yoko who makes me laugh so much.

I realised I could choose thanks to my friend CW to think about the positives..........


----------



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

so glad to hear! a good laugh is something i think we all forget about...sometimes its hard to do!

we were in a store with the girls...thought we werent gonna go but we decided we would the girls wanted "US" all to go...

we let then loose to spend some of their xmas money

my h and i were watching them, kinda looking at each other in between and yes, we laughed out loud together...it was a great feeling!

I envy you all, i need to get a life...my friends are all far away from me...i miss that!!


----------



## D8zed (Mar 12, 2009)

knortoh said:


> Ray came and said sorry to me after being difficult and horrible all day


And then you listened to "Saturday Night's Alright (For Fighting)"?  Just kidding!


----------



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

AHH so quick, so witty...

I love teaching my kids to sing along to pop relics from yesteryear! 

They are educational (as in Rocket Man) - what kid doesn't need to know about the existential problems of austronauts?
and it is something we can share until they grow up a bit and realise that it is totally uncool to sing Rocket Man with your mum!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

K: There will always be more good days. I love your good day that was today!!


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

Sounds like a good day K.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I find joy in 'moments'.

Hopefully at the end of the day your good moments outweigh the negative.

You can set the threshold pretty low too.

For me, it can be a song, seeing the sun cast lances of light through clouds, a brilliant blue sky, a particular taste or food, a breeze carrying a particular scent (not the dairy farm down the road) making a stranger smile, making my kids laugh, thwarting a bank robbery ... that sort of thing.

An aspect that I have explored during this journey is the concept of service to others. The simple notion being that by taking the focus off of yourself and giving 'gifts' to others be they simple gestures, acts, contributions of time or money, or actual gifts, that you personally reap tremendous dividends and pretty much become a better human being by default. I adopted this as part of my 'work on yourself' efforts.
I was pleasantly surprised to hear this topic discussed on NPR not long ago:
The Gift of Giving | WBUR and NPR - On Point with Tom Ashbrook

I have a small book at home that helped me rediscover this concept shortly before the proverbial sh!t hit the fan in my marriage. I believe the book was called "Living your Life On Purpose". It is not the Rick Warren book. I will confirm the title and author tonight. It was one of those tiny books that for me, just had a huge impact. I specifically at the time was trying to reinforce the notion that being selfless in my marriage would ultimately make everything work out. 

I've adjusted my philosophy a bit since. ;-)

Here is a nugget that I sincerely hope that folks can make use of:
recognizing that you have ownership of, and can create your own moments of joy, no matter how brief, is simple and empowering. It's a choice - a choice you want to continue making for the rest of your life.


----------



## D8zed (Mar 12, 2009)

Deejo...

I applaud you with a standing ovation! Excellent, excellent advice.


----------



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

moments -
you know guys someone else recently talked to me about this - about choosing to make the next moment ok...it is empowering - can be exhausting though - because it relies on a certain consciousness that can feel like weight lifting...but it is one way to bring joy back to your repetoire of emotions when it doesn't arrive there seamlessly.....

when I started this thread I was thinking of the fact that joyous moments also magically arise if you are open to them - even in the midst of misery and despair - 

some of them you can engineer a little and they pay off and others surprise you - but unless you are open to experiencing them you will miss them

so now we have at least two different ways to be happy when miserable -
one when we choose to be ok 
another when out heart is open enough to enjoy the moments of pleasure all around!

we are really getting somewhere here now

deejo 
i think i will call you deepjo from now on -


----------



## D8zed (Mar 12, 2009)

Maybe 'deejo' is really Deepak Chopra!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

How about Deepak Jopra?


----------



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

may I add spontaneous virtual laughter as 3rd on my list of joyous possibilities


----------

